# A street light defeated for Halloween



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

This may not belong in step by step...(move if u want too)

Many years ago it didn't matter what I did w/ my decorations ...I had way to much light....yep next to my driveway was this bright light for my dark night 









After a couple of years of trying to figure out how to put a toggle switch on it I finally just gave up on my quest for darkness.

While reading a book one night I noticed I would be able to see better if that lampshade wasn't on the lamp oh how this inspired me....I needed one of these for my street light!

I went to the craft store and bought some of the foam type art boards....did my best to measure the light and started cutting out images....Once they were cut out and the box was made I glued some colored plastic films on the inside and I had my nemesis defeated








http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/riverboarder-albums-street-
light-cover-picture56006-imgp5259.jpg

































Yep just another cheap fix....
Peace


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

That looks awesome! Would love to see it all lit up! I live right next to a street light too however I don't have much lighting in my yard as I'm not electrical inept and I have big trees that block out a good portion of it!


----------



## Disasterdog (Aug 9, 2008)

If city owned, will you have legal problems? I have one near my house too, but it would not be as easy to cover up. It comes off the post at a 90 degree angle.


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

Here are some night shots....


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

Awesome. How did you get it up there?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That is beautiful! I'm also interested on house you got it up there!


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Jan 14, 2006)

I would say use a bosun's chair (from sailing) but I don't know if I would trust those little nubs sticking out!


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

The city has yet to complain....as a matter of fact one of my neighbors convinced me to build him one 

The install was actually pretty easy....I have a painters extension pole and I just fashioned a hook out of an old metal light support (from a decoration of some sort) and taped it to the end of the pole! (you may notice the purple rope that's attached to the top of the shade in a pic)


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

That could be the neatest thing I've ever seen


----------



## sparkyhuff (Sep 23, 2010)

Very cool! I have a very similar light about 25' up and this year I climbed up a ladder and taped a black garbage bag to the sides facing my yard. Worked very well and took it off the very next day. Even so this might be a neat project for next year.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Very Cool.


----------



## Richman2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a large city streetlight on the edge of my lawn. I was thinking of putting a light to shine on the sensor so that is would stay off. I could put a slow flashing light on it so the streetlight flashes. that wouls make it a bit spookier.


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

I looked into what to do with the masive street light i have in my front yard a few years back. Problem it is a city light and anything that changed it performance needs to be approved by the city. What I was told is that any modification done without would be subject to fine. Joking I said that I could illimunite the top with a laser and it would turn off (tested and worked). I would get fine, also told that if something happend and someone got hurt, that could be tracked back to a lesser about of light, the guess is my name might come up in the lawsuit. The best I could Legally do was pay $150 for them to install a shield so the light dont shine on the house and only the street. (some what)


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

I conquered my streetlight for a few hours on the big night by two simple steps. I used my screwgun to open the access panel at ground level, unscreewed the quick disconnect (yes, there is one in case the pole needed to be replaced) and re-secured the plate and there was no light After the evening events, opened the access cover, reconnected, and there was light. Although I do like the Halloween looking streetlight cover approach here, it is not possible with our standard, arched streetlight.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh how I wish I could fix our streetlight that easily. Our streetlight is on a phone pole with all sorts of electrical & phone wires around it.

It's sorta like this one only attached to the phone/power pole.









I was going to use my uncle's deer spotting light to see if I could hit the sensor & keep it out, but he went hunting & took his light with him!! And then I fell & pretty much everything else took a backseat.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

That looks awesome! Great way to incorporate something that was hindering your haunt.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It almost makes me wanna go out & buy one of those type of lights to put in the yard to cover it with your creation!


----------



## Frankenfrog (Oct 19, 2010)

Great idea! Our area is planned to have similar lights installed in the next year or two and I have been trying to come up with a way to disable them or somehow mitigate their effect on my display. Excellent solution.


----------



## Kngtmre (Jan 9, 2011)

RiverBoarder said:


> Here are some night shots....


Do you think the same effect can be achieved with a blow mold?


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Love it!! That looks beautiful......very creative!!


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Well done, great solution to a unique problem.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

The ballast has gone bad on the one immediately in front my house, so problem solved. My real problem is my neighbor's lighting. I think I'm going to block with construction paper on top of a pvc pipe supported by rebar.


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

BRILLIANT SOLUTION!!! Also wonderfully decorative!


----------

